# Deer Sleigh'r & DeadSled



## Slug-Gunner

There were a couple of topics recently posted on "Getting deer out of the woods?" and "Deer Carts"  and thought I'd post what me and some friends have used for your info.
--------------------------------------------
Me and a couple of hunt'n buddies use the *Deer Sleigh'r Sled* when we have to drag a deer or hog more than a few yards to the nearest access road or fire-break. It can be found on Cabela's at the following web site.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tId=&parentType=&rid=&cmCat=search&hasJS=true

My friends use it when they go on the hog hunts at the island off Savannah in the annual hog hunts in late Feb or March each year. They say that even dragging a 250 lb hog is "easy" with it. I keep one in my car/truck at all times during hunting season.

It is made of a heavy "slick" plastic about 1/8" thick, with holes punched in the sides so you can lash the deer or hog inside of it. It has larger grommet holes in one end to tie a larger "deer drag" rope in. It pulls over pine needles or leaves like it was on "rollers", and even going over downed branches or trees offers very little resistance to its "slick" surface. It rolls up into a tube about 24 inches long and 3 inches in diameter for easy carrying. The smaller size is all you'll ever need for deer or hogs. The larger size is mainly for bear, elk, and moose sized animals.

HINT: When using it going DOWNHILL, put the deer or hog in front of you.... or you'll get "run over" by it. 

NOTE: I saw a similar *new item* in an ad on the BuckMaster's web site, and finally found the link again.... it's called the *DeadSled*. It comes with a carrying case, 14 feet of "blaze orange" drag harness, the "sled" (that has 3 cinch straps w/buckles built into it to secure the deer/hog) and sells for $29.95 + S&H. 
www.deadsled.com
---------------------------------------
I just ordered the *DeadSled* and will give a comparison evaluation of the two of them when it arrives.... and hopefully, how well it works during muzzleloading season.


----------



## 7 Mag

Keep us posted on your results. I bought the cheap deer cart from bass pro shops to used on WMA's and it works good, but has a high center of gravity and will tip over easy.


----------



## TJay

Slug Gunner, which deer sleigher did you get?  They have a standard size and the magnum.  I think I may order one.  Looked at the dead sled and it appears they have a long lead time, 3 to 4 weeks for delivery.  It looks pretty good too.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Standard Sized*



			
				TJay said:
			
		

> Slug Gunner, which deer sleigher did you get?  They have a standard size and the magnum.  I think I may order one.  Looked at the dead sled and it appears they have a long lead time, 3 to 4 weeks for delivery.  It looks pretty good too.



We use the standard sized Deer Sleigh'r Sled (24" wide x 72" long/$19.95 + S&H).... it works fine for whitetail, even 250 lb. deer. My friend has used them on hogs weighing just under 300 lbs. without any problems. He says they are especially good with hogs since they are exceeding hard to move around otherwise, unless they weigh less than 100 lbs. The "Magnum" size Deer Sleigh'r Sled is 3' wide x 6' long and would probably work best with mule deer, elk, bear, and smaller moose (I don't think anyone I know can drag a 1200-1500 lb. moose.... not me, for sure.) With the Deer Sleigh'r I use the "lash-in" cord to hold the rolled up plastic together and then put the "drag rope" on doubled up as a carrying strap. I might just end up making a carry bag for it using some extra camo material I've got laying around.


----------



## TJay

I ordered one yesterday, the bigger one.  I hunt a farm up north where you can't get an atv thru the corn to get to woods, so this thingy mite be the ticket.


----------



## Eddy M.

I've used a Deer Sled several times and it works great but the ropes to hold your harvest will wear out quickly over rough ground since the are exposed on the bottom of the sled ie. take stronger rope as a spare  well worth the $20 price   eddy


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*DeadSled Shipping Time*

I ordered my *DeadSled* on Sept 16th and it arrived today, Sept 21st - only 5 days later. So, there apparently is NO DELAY in shipping time as might be indicated by their ad online (which refers to orders processed BEFORE August 15, 2004). I guess they got caught up on their "backorders".

I haven't "tested" it yet, but it looks pretty sturdy. It is made of a heavy black plastic material (about 3/32" thick) that is "slick" on one side and slightly "roughed" on the other side.... I guess to help keep the deer/hog from slipping too much. It has three self-locking cinch straps that attach to three sets of "tabs" along the sides of the sled to retain the animal you put in/on it. The 14 ft. "blaze orange" poly drag rope has loops on both ends. The black heavy nylon carry bag is about 24" long and about 4" in diameter has a full length adjustable carry strap attached to it and uses a "button-stop" slider to secure the draw-string that secures the opening. It looks pretty durable for most woods type conditions, except over a lot of large jagged rocks or large gravel areas. It comes with a paper with pretty "clear" instructions on it, and warns "NOT TO OVERTIGHTEN THE CINCH STRAPS" and "TO SECURE THE DRAG ROPE TO THE GAME OR OBJECT BEING CARRIED" (and NOT JUST TO THE SLED ALONE). The way it is designed, you could use short bungy cords in place of the cinch straps if you wanted to.

If you use a full body/4-pt harness system, it would be simple to just hook the drag rope into the main safety strap and use it when dragging your game out of the woods.


----------



## TJay

Got my sleigher today.  I love those warnings that come with it. "Do not use to haul humans, do not attach to a motorized vehicle"  Cool, why didn't I think of that??  Take it to the deer camp and see if you can get somebody to ride on it while you haul out across a food plot wide open.  Hee Hee.


----------



## Dustin Pate

You just know they put that warning on there because someone did that and got hurt.


----------

